# Exteris EA300SW Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Read the full review HERE!

It has taken a while, but the review is complete and what can I say but WOW! The EA300SW from Exteris is one amazing speaker!





Read the full review HERE!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How do you think they would fare in a 2 story Sunroom 30'x17'? It is not quite outdoors but it is not indoors either. We have a 7000 gallon pond and the Sunroom encloses it to protect from the environment. No carpet just wood and glass.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh I think they would do wonderfully in a space like that. The bass from the lower cabinets would really resonate in that environment. They sound their best when there's plenty of space for the sound to open up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dale! :T

I surfed the site a bit to become more familiar with them, and they really make some gorgeous finishes. Plus, it sounds like they perform as well as the look.

My only complaint - do you really need to rub in the grilling out in January?! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm working on some of the photos to show off just how nice the things look. My initial pics were washed out due to time of day but I should have those posted shortly! 

On a side note Joe, we had strips tonight and they were awesome!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Dale! :T
> 
> I surfed the site a bit to become more familiar with them, and they really make some gorgeous finishes. Plus, it sounds like they perform as well as the look.
> 
> My only complaint - do you really need to rub in the grilling out in January?! :bigsmile:


Move west!!! Sunshine more often.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice review Dale! I'm not sure I'd put such expensive speakers outside, but I'm sure there are many with incredible yards that deserve them. We've been happy with our 'rock' speakers in both our front and back yard. And really, with all the noise from neighbor's yards - dogs, kids (including our own), lawn mowers, sprinklers, tons of birds, cars, wind, etc...I'm not sure we would really appreciate such a fine instrument outside. In any case, nice to know someone actually makes them.


----------



## Jerry_at_Exteris (Oct 29, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Read the full review HERE!
> 
> It has taken a while, but the review is complete and what can I say but WOW! The EA300SW from Exteris is one amazing speaker!
> 
> ...



Dale,
Just want to say thanks for all the time and patience you put into the review of our system and
respond to a few of your comments:

First, you are absolutely correct - we are a new company, so not a lot of info available about us or
our products. We joined the HTS sponsorship team to help get the word out.

Second, your thoughts about the effect of cabinet denseness are interesting in that I think what
you are hearing, or not hearing, is music with the speaker cabinet vibrations removed from the
audio reproduction equation - you hear the recording, electronics, and drivers in their purest form. 

Lastly, we'll take a look at engineering a solution for anchoring each speaker tower to a rear wall. 
In its simplest form, I think a thin stainless steel wire rope would suffice. We already have a 
safety strap to couple the top cabinet to the lower and should able to use this as connection point.


Thanks again to you and the HTS team!


Jerry Hughes
Exteris Audio


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jerry_at_Exteris said:


> Second, your thoughts about the effect of cabinet denseness are interesting in that I think what you are hearing, or not hearing, is music with the speaker cabinet vibrations removed from the audio reproduction equation - you hear the recording, electronics, and drivers in their purest form.
> 
> 
> Jerry Hughes
> Exteris Audio


That is a better description of it and it is what I was trying to relay. I will update the review to clear that up for everyone.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Move west!!! Sunshine more often.


Does anyone here know what an Ice Scrapper is?? I certainly don't! Go south, In Florida we wear shorts 364 days a year and we fish 52 weeks a year, from the back yard directly to the grill!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

8086 said:


> Does anyone here know what an Ice Scrapper is?? I certainly don't! Go south, In Florida we wear shorts 364 days a year and we fish 52 weeks a year, from the back yard directly to the grill!


All I can say to that is :rant:

By the way, we can fish 52 weeks a year up here too. You just have to be prepared to freeze for a portion of that - although, I have seen some serious ice shanties!


----------

